# Probablement pas de Pass Navigo sur iPhone



## MissTee (23 Août 2016)

Je ne sais pas si MacGeneration avait publié une News en mai dernier, quand Valerie Pecresse a annoncé le projet de dématérialisation du Pass Navigo pour les transports publics en Ile de France, au profit d'une application SmartPhone.
https://www.iledefrance.fr/fil-presidence/du-passe-navigo-au-smart-navigo

L'idée est de passer de la carte à puce NFC actuelle, à une application "ViaNavigo" permettant l'achat du forfait Navigo depuis l'application et le passage des bornes de validation (tourniquets du métro, bornes à l'entrée des bus et tramway) par technologie NFC (sur les smartphones NFC)

L'ambition est de pouvoir proposer via l'application, beaucoup plus d'options de forfaits que ce qui existe actuellement (par exemple pour les touristes de passage, ou pour des journées spéciales, des promotions...) sans avoir besoin de trouver un guichet ou un automate et à terme d'aller jusqu'à la suppression complète des tickets.

Malheureusement, cette application, qui devrait être généralisée en 2018 après une probable phase de tests en 2017, risque de n'être disponible que sur les smartphones Android.

Le développement sur iPhone va en effet se heurter à 2 difficultés majeures que seule une révision de la politique d'Apple pourrait lever:
- une difficulté technique: l'accès à la puce NFC des derniers iPhones est réservé à Apple qui refuse d'en donner accès aux développeurs tiers.
- une difficulté économique: tout paiement par l'intermédiaire de l'application étant soumis à un prélèvement de 30% par Apple, il faudrait porter le forfait mensuel Navigo (73 Eur actuellement) à plus de 100 Eur pour les porteurs d'iPhone, ce qui est évidement inenvisageable (pas plus que de laisser le forfait à 73 Eur mais que les transports d'Ile de France ne perçoivent que 50 Eur à peine pour faire voyager les détenteurs d'iPhone). 

Des projets similaires existant dans d'autres grandes villes (notamment il me semble à Londres, pour dématérialiser l'OysterCard), espérons qu'Apple se laissera convaincre d'assouplir sa politique, sinon il faudra soit passer sur Android, soit faire partie des dinosaures utilisant toujours la carte plastique à recharger dans les automates ou aux guichets et les carnets de tickets en carton...


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2016)

Pour Londres, et l'OysterCard, c'est deja possible de lui substituer un smartphone NFC et y compris un iPhone, dès lors qu'on a une banque proposant ApplePay. 

En effet le principe de l'OysterCard sur les transports londoniens, est different du pass Navigo parisien. 

Avec le pass Navigo, on paye un forfait mensuel et ensuite via puce NFC, les bornes de validation vérifient que le pass est valide. 

L'OysterCard fonctionne différemment. C'est en fait une carte de paiement avec un paiement à chaque trajet (avec un plafond mensuel).  Désormais on peut remplacer l'OysterCard par n'importe quelle carte de paiement sans contact ou un smartPhone compatible paiement sans contact (dont les iPhone 6, 6S, SE...) via ApplePay.

Un article australien expliquant ca: http://www.ausbt.com.au/using-your-iphone-android-smartphone-as-an-oyster-card-in-london

(Ce qui n'enlève rien au fait que pour les transports parisiens , c'est mal barré pour utiliser cette application ViaNavigo sur iPhone....)


----------



## moderno31 (2 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Pour information, d'une source proche du dossier le sujet avance assez bien.
Le déploiement de la version Android du système, pour débuter a eu lieu le 25/09 dernier. La montée en croissance se fait progressivement d'après les opérateurs.

A suivre.


----------

